# XP: Kopieren von Festplatte auf USB schneller als direktes Speichern auf USB?



## Rofi (10. April 2008)

Hallo,

bei bestimmten Dateien ist mir schon oft aufgefallen, dass das Speichern aus egal welchem Programm (Photoshop, Excel usw.) auf Festplatte und anschließendem Kopieren mit dem Windows-Explorer von Festplatte auf USB-Stick erheblich schneller geht, als wenn direkt vom jeweiligen Programm aus auf USB-Stick gespeichert wird.

Welches Programm und welcher USB-Stick ist egal, der gesamte
Vorgang 1: Speichern auf Festplatte und anschließendes Kopieren  von Festplatte auf USB mit dem Explorer
ist erheblich schneller als
Vorgang 2: direktes Speichern auf den USB-Stick vom jeweiligen Programm aus.

Eben habe ich es mit einer Excel-Datei probiert. Wenn ich sie von Excel auf den USB-Stick speichere, dauert es sage und schreibe 58s. Speichere ich sie auf Festplatte, dauert es nur ca.3s. Kopiere ich nun die gleiche Datei mit dem Explorer von der Festplatte auf den USB-Stick, dauert es sogar nur ca.2s.

Für den beschriebenen Vorgang 1 muss man natürlich die Speicherzeit von Festplatte und Kopierzeit auf Stick zusammenzählen und noch einige Sekunden für das Handling zwischen den Programmen, aber man ist immer noch erheblich schneller, als würde man wie in Vorgang 2 beschrieben, direkt auf USB-Stick speichern

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie es sein kann, dass für das Übertragung der gleichen Datenmenge auf das gleiche Speichermedium beim Speichern vom Programm aus 58s und beim Kopieren mit dem Explorer nur 2s benötigt werden?

Vielen Dank für eine Erleuchtung in der Sache 

Rofi


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Genaues kann ich dazu nicht sagen, aber ich denk mal dein Stick ist Fat32 formatiert (XP NTFS) und deshalb könnte es länger dauern?!


----------



## Rofi (10. April 2008)

Hi Matze from HwI,

stimmt, aber eine Formatumwandlung NTFS -> FAT32 erfolgt in beiden beschriebenen Vorgängen, denke ich? Daran kann es meiner Meinung also nicht liegen.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## Laudian (10. April 2008)

Es ist immer ein Unterschied ob man ein komplettes Paket (gespeicherte Datei) oder eine Ansammlung von Paketen aus dem Ram (geoeffnete Datei) verschiebt. 

Bei 1.erem ist dem Handler zu jeder Zeit bekannt, wo auf der HDD das Dingens liegt zumal die Zugriffszeiten und die Adressierung im OS eutlich besser sind.

Bei 2.erem muss fuer die Speicherung erstens ein virtueller Speicher im Ram genutzt werden, die Speicherzuordnung auf das USB-Laufwerk sichergestellt werden, noch dies und jenes beachtet werden und dann der Ram rueber geschoben werden, was in diesem Falle ja nicht von einem Handler im OS selber gemacht wird sondern vom Programm aufgerufen wird. 

Ohne Gewaehr, aber ich denke, dass der OS-eigene Handler da deutlich Zeit spart, weil er genau weiss, wo und wie etc ... das Programm muss Umwege gehen, was Zeit kostet ... 

Die Geschichte mit Fat32 ist egal, weil kompatibel, ansonsten hat Fat32 nur Auswirkungen auf die Dateigroesse (max 4GB) und die Partitionsgroesse die bei Fat32 auf 32Gig begrenzt ist.


----------



## Rofi (11. April 2008)

@Laudian,

danke Dir,
so in der Art wie Du es beschreibst, kann ich mir was drunter vorstellen.
Wenn der Win-Explorer eine Datei als ganzes zusammenhängendes Paket von Festplatte zu USB rüber schiebt, liegt alles fest bzw. ist alles bekannt, es muss nur genug Platz auf dem USB sein. Deshalb geht das am schnellsten.

Wenn ein Programm etwas auf USB oder Festplatte speichert, liegt diese Datei evtl. als viele einzelne Pakete teilweise im RAM und vielleicht in der Auslagerungsdatei auf Festplatte vor. Das Programm muss freien Speicher suchen, die einzelnen Päckchen der Datei zusammenfügen und sie im ungünstigsten Fall auf evtl. fragmentiertem Speicherplatz ablegen. Letzteres dürfte es in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Betriebssystem machen. Hier geht's auf Festplatte eben schneller, weil Festplatten im Allgemeinen erheblich schneller sind als USB-Sticks.

Das Problem mit evtl. vorliegendem defragmentierten Speicherplatz hat der Explorer natürlich auch, aber der kann das wahrscheinlich schneller regeln, weil er Teil des Betriebssystems ist.

Ich habe wahrscheinlich einen Denkfehler gemacht indem ich annahm, dass eine bestimmte Datenmenge kopieren mit dem Explorer oder sie mit einem Programm speichern mehr oder weniger dasselbe wäre. Tatsächlich können beide Vorgänge aber gar nicht miteinander verglichen werden.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------

